# What member # am I?



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

This may be a very stupid question but I see alot of other members and their nickname includes what member # they are. Where do I go to find that out? Also does it go in the order that people joined KB's? Like example #1 joined Dec1st, #2 joined Dec2nd? just curious where I line up.

I looked in my profile and couldn't find it, I was probably staring right at it and didn't notice. Please someone point the way! 

Thanks


Btw what member # are you


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

It's in the URL of your profile page. Find a thread where you have posted and click on your name. That will take you to your public profile and that's one of the URLs that has your user number. You are member 3012: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=3012

I'm 611. http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=611 

Have a great evening, time for me to crawl into bed. Night all!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Actually if you hover your mouse over your user name and look at the bottom left of your screen you will see your member # at the end of the long url string


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ahhh thanks guys! Both of those tips work perfect. I was curious about this for a long time and now I know! So thanks again.


Also does anyone know how they base the order of the member numbers? Is it like first come first serve, like first person to ever join is #1? Or is it alphabetical?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Also does anyone know how they base the order of the member numbers? Is it like first come first serve, like first person to ever join is #1? Or is it alphabetical?


It is the order in which people join. Admin is number 1 and Harvey is number 2. I am member 24. I joined in early April, 2008, right after I ordered my first Kindle. Things weren't too lively here then. 

L


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hm. I too wondered about that. I am member #1050. I originally joined in Oct. or Nov. 2008, but promptly forgot to come here. Then someone over at the Amazon boards asked me to post some information here, and after I did he said I was a much earlier member than many people.... and I wondered how he knew.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone help me find my member number? Thanks


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

BTackitt, that's funny.  That would have freaked me out a little.  
Glad you made it back.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> Can someone help me find my member number? Thanks


You are member 180, Anne. Just mouse over your name and look at the bottom of the screen. As Mona said, your member number will be at the long URL that shows up when your cursor is on your name.

L


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You are member 180, Anne. Just mouse over your name and look at the bottom of the screen. As Mona said, your member number will be at the long URL that shows up when your cursor is on your name.
> 
> L


Thanks L I am in a rush to get to work. I Will try it later to see if I can see it. Wow member 180.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I purchased Kindle during the Oprah show when it was featured and found this board through the Amazon board shortly after that and my # is 100.  Whee barely made it in the first 100.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It is the order in which people join. Admin is number 1 and Harvey is number 2. I am member 24. I joined in early April, 2008, right after I ordered my first Kindle. Things weren't too lively here then.
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie, I assumed that was the way the order went but I wasn't to sure.

Wow you joined very early on. I could imagine with only 23 other members it took a while for things to get moving. Good part is you got to watch the board grow and progress into what it is now.

Now that you guys showed me how to check other peoples member numbers I have a habit of constantly cursing over peoples member names to check on their number.\

When I was younger my aunt (she lives in Delaware) told me that the License Plates in that state (maybe in other states as well) that in DE they are issued in order so the first car in DE was license plate #1 so on. I would always try to look for the lower numbers (lowest I ever found was 6) Now I kinda do the same thing here with peoples member #'s. lol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Wow you joined very early on. I could imagine with only 23 other members it took a while for things to get moving. Good part is you got to watch the board grow and progress into what it is now.


It sure did! In fact, KindleBoards was pretty much dead in the summer of 2008. I'd drop in and look around, but no one was posting. It was very quiet.

Meanwhile, I was posting on the Amazon forum and maintaining the FAQ over there. As everyone knows, the big drawbacks at Amazon are 1) you can't search; 2) new threads get started all the time asking the same questions over and over; and 3) it's not moderated, so some of the less than pleasant people (ie, trolls) have way to much free rein.

Things were going along moderately well and then...Oprah hawked the Kindle on her show. After that, it exploded, with zillions of newcomers asking the same questions -- which is certainly expected. However, many tempers really started to fray and people were getting fed up. I said, "You know, I know about this other place...KindleBoards..." People started following me over here...I felt like the Pied Piper. LOL. The funny thing is: Harvey had decided to take a little break from the board, so he wasn't around. I had a very anxious 48 hours wondering what was going to happen. People were signing up in droves (on October 28th, we had 81 new members) but the admin was absent and I wasn't a global mod at that point. I was very worried about trolls, flame wars... I sent PMs to the old, original members. One of them turned out to be Harvey's daughter in college. She wrote her dad and told him what was going on. He logged on and was amazed -- and pleased -- at what had sprung up inside of a week. And the rest, as they say, is history....



> When I was younger my aunt (she lives in Delaware) told me that the License Plates in that state (maybe in other states as well) that in DE they are issued in order so the first car in DE was license plate #1 so on.


In Massachusetts, people hand down license plate numbers. I'm not exactly sure how it works, but I have a friend whose plate is 565. I think originally it was her grandfather's or something. My grandmother had a real low number, too, but my parents lived in New York, not Massachusetts, so she couldn't give it to them.

L


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Leslie, I love that story! 

How exciting and I'm glad Harvey came back and you guys got this place running smooth! I could not imagine always being over on the amazon boards as much as I am here. I like it ok but It's not the same level at all. 

Thanks for all you guys do and have done in the past, before I was even around. You have made this board really special.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

An interesting area at KindleBoards (at least to me) is:KindleBoards Statistics Center. Scroll down the page towards the bottom and look at how few new members, new posts, page views, and members on line there where for the first several months. Low level of activity for eleven months then big jump and then quantum leap. From 44 members in over 11 months to 242 new in one and 573 the next. It just kept going from there.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow intinst! I had no idea the boards had that statistic center. I am amazed and intrigued by it. I know I will be visiting it quite often. Thanks for telling about it!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok wow, this amazed me!

Monthly Summary: New Topics New Posts New Members Most Online Page views 

July 2008                    0             0             0                  5             565 


-----------

In all of the entire month of July 08 (not even 1 whole year ago) NOT one new topic was posted!!! Not one new post was added and no new members! WOW, this had made me so much more aware of how much this board has truly grown and thrived. Also how hard it must have been to be a member during those VERY slow times. So many questions and comments about the Kindle with no one to turn to. It could be the next movie of the week!   

Seriously this shows alot about the original members dedication and strength to keep this going so strong. I had no idea there were entire months that NO ONE posted.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> Seriously this shows alot about the original members dedication and strength to keep this going so strong. I had no idea there were entire months that NO ONE posted.


And when I first joined (in April 0, I don't think any of the members had a Kindle. I had ordered one and was waiting for it to be shipped. Harvey didn't have one and his daughter didn't have one and I don't think any of the other folks had one either. It was a little odd.

You should look at the list of members, Kool. I always chuckle at member 18, Viagraman...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey obviously had some kind of premonition. . . . . . . .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I just wish I had gotten here sooner, I had my kindle in June and kept going to that other place, cutting and pasting to have the info I needed for my kindle, etc., finally paid attention to Leslie in November - have not looked back since then.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

... and we is happy Anju.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Looks like I am #  3755


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> It sure did! In fact, KindleBoards was pretty much dead in the summer of 2008. I'd drop in and look around, but no one was posting. It was very quiet.
> 
> Meanwhile, I was posting on the Amazon forum and maintaining the FAQ over there. As everyone knows, the big drawbacks at Amazon are 1) you can't search; 2) new threads get started all the time asking the same questions over and over; and 3) it's not moderated, so some of the less than pleasant people (ie, trolls) have way to much free rein.
> 
> ...


I love this story, and I distinctly remember checking my site statistics late last October, and being floored at the sudden activity happening in KindleBoards. "Pied Piper" is right - - Leslie started something wonderful here last October, in what to me seems like a pretty bold move. I am very grateful that she settled on KindleBoards as the haven that she chose from the Amazon boards. We've come a long way in the past 7 1/2 months.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was so happy to find this site. As any new Kindle owner knows, I was asking all kinds of questions on the Amazon forum. I had never posted on a forum before, so I was a little surprised at some of the answers I was getting. After being told that I just needed to read all of the post to find my answer I tried to search, but there was no way to find info without know which tread it was in. I popped into the FAQ tread and Leslie came to my rescue. I saw her signature and decided to move to KindleBoards. I'm so glad I did. Not only did I get my questions answered, I was made to feel welcome. I'm a software instructor and I know how often you get the same questions over and over, but we always need to realize that it is a new question to the new user.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I'm a software instructor and I know how often you get the same questions over and over, but we always need to realize that it is a new question to the new user.


I remember learning that when I worked as a river guide in my teens and early twenties. Each day we would have a new group of rafters, and as you can imagine I would get the same questions asked over and over again, all summer long. ("How deep is the water?" "How fast are we moving?" were two of the more common ones. I would also get "Do they train you for this?" a lot, which is probably a reflection of how apparent it was that I was learning as I went along!)

Anyway it was a good lesson about the importance of being gracious - - and reminding myself that to that particular boatload of guests, it was the first time that question had ever been asked.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just noticed that our latest member SoHo150 is member #4500.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Dori said:


> Just noticed that our latest member SoHo150 is member #4500.


WOW Dori! That is terrific.

This board is so great, I am so glad it grew the way it did.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

koolmnbv you are becoming one of the old timers.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Dori said:


> koolmnbv you are becoming one of the old timers.


Yep, there's been nearly 1500 people join the board since "ole koolmbv" joined us in us in March, and she has been one of the active ones!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

What a good question to ask! I actually didn't know what number I was either (3121).

I remember spending a really long time debating getting a Kindle. I dislike the first version of anything since they tend to be the buggiest but love new technology. However, when Oprah was talking about it I knew I'd wait just so I didn't get caught in the crush of orders that would ensue. LOL

I didn't spend much time on Amazon's forum. A couple of looks told me that it was not a place I wanted to be. I was a chat and message board host for several years in the 90s and shy away from places that are frequented by trolls and general angry mobs.  

I don't even remember how I stumbled upon KB but I am very glad I did. I read a few threads and knew this was the place I wanted to be. I have very little free time and hate to waste it digging through a lot of angry, off-topic garbage. This is literally the only forum I spend my time on because it is the only place that I can get information (correct information), have a few laughs, find great books, talk to a few witty authors and readers, and ogle half-naked men on occasion (see the Hugh, Hugh, Hugh thread). Really, what more does a girl need? 

Thanks Harvey and all the mods for making this a wonderful place to spend a little time every day.

EllenR


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ellen,
I'm 3109 - we're so close!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Carol, I think there are a few of us who must have joined the same week or so!

EllenR


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Dori said:


> koolmnbv you are becoming one of the old timers.





intinst said:


> Yep, there's been nearly 1500 people join the board since "ole koolmbv" joined us in us in March, and she has been one of the active ones!


Aww I am getting that warm fuzzy loved feeling. 

Honestly I still feel like a new member because I learn SO much on this board everyday.


----------

